
Show HN: Listen to Google Assistant Reading News Posted in Hacker News - JaviLopezG
https://javilopezg.com/chatbots-ii-how-to-make-your-phone-read-to-you-hacker-news-also-contents/
======
practice9
Interesting bot, but I don't understand why would it show only 3 top stories
at the start. And saying "advance" after every paragraph is tiring.

As a side note, most of the Assistant bots I've seen are completely useless.
Also I find it strange bots don't typically use the voice defined in Assistant
options (why???).

Considering how Google is promoting Assistant as innovational tech, why didn't
they create several cool "example" bots or partnered with companies which
would profit from that?

~~~
JaviLopezG
Yes, I can improve this but there are some restrictions (they are not too
strict but they are): 500 characters per post, 2 posts each time, 8
suggestions...

Having these in mind, in which way would you improve it?

Thank you for your feedback.

~~~
practice9
Asking user aloud if bot should continue (after hitting a restriction) would
be helpful. If I'm not mistaken now it stops reading and doesn't explicitly
ask for any input (microphone icon doesn't count). So user has to look at the
screen for possible options.

Sometimes I'm doing something else with my hands while listening, so that's
one possible use case.

~~~
JaviLopezG
I did some changes based on your observations. I hope you like it

------
dvfjsdhgfv
Given the current state of affairs, it's beyond me why anyone would use any
new Google data-collecting device. People are doing the opposite - trying to
degoogleize their lives. It's hard, very hard. We, the aware part of the
society, should educate users and discourage yet another Google data-
collection channel.

~~~
JaviLopezG
This is a prototype, I was just testing that technology. Using dataflow you
can be present in a lot of channels, but all of them are managed by a big
company collecting data.

